# Commercial Goats in Oklahoma...where to market and more



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

For years I have wanted to breed meat goats. because of where I lived I had to settle on raising a few bottle babies and that was all. 

We recently moved to 130 acres in Oklahoma. Not far from Muskogee. We are renting here and are looking at moving further south near the TX/OK border in the South Eastern part of OK.

I want to start with a dozen or so does and and eventually have a pretty good sized herd. Maybe like 500-1000 at some point. That being said, I know El Reno had a decent auction but after the tornado they stopped it. I think Perkins did or does??? I would be 6 hours from SanAngelo...trying to find where would be good auctions.

I have a ton of other questions, but I wont shell them all out at once. I am curious if anyone has any good info on stocking rates in SE Oklahoma. I know it can vary and all that....just wonder if anyone can give me some ideas at least. Thanks


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

There is a PHENOMENAL goat expert right near you in Muskogee who is getting rid of a lot of her stock. She has some of the best stuff in the country and can get you some good stock as well.

Kay Garrett is the name. She recently judged the National Show and is selling most of her herd.

Give her a call, tell her John Tart gave you the info to reach her and that you want to know as much about the industry as you can. Chances are she will invite you over for the day and amuse you with her wit.

http://www.ggsgoats.com/ that has all her info as well as some of the stuff she has...on the front page she is the one in the pink.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Kay has been thinning down her herd and they are great animals. I saw some of her stock at Sale of the Stars and bid on them. Very nice animals. She knows everything there is know about goats. Very nice show animals. I don't know how much she has left. 

You don't want to purchase your stock from the auctions. Hard to get a quality animal from it unless you luck out. Better off to purchase from individuals. Mills County, Texas has a goat auction and is closer than San Angelo. You get good money there when you sell. OKC West Stockyards or El Reno is open for cattle sales. I don't know when they will start back sheep and goats. Easy to sell there also.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think Perkins was supposed to re-open this month. There is also a goat auction in Leach (Warren Livestock Auction) they will sell close to 1000 goats each sale, held twice a month. They typically have some pretty rough stock there though, you will see some very sick and poor looking goats. Collinsville also has an auction, but prices vary a lot by the crowd and they typically don't have very many. 

For your does and buck I would definitely buy privately and then when you sell kids you can try to market them off the farm, or just take them to auction. You could even try to get a hold of an order buyer and see if they would buy a group of your kids from you.


----------



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks. I will contact the lady in Muskogee. That seems like an awesome resource. Her website looks like more show focused...but still a great resource.

As for starting stock. I don't plan to buy that from auctions...I just want to know that there are markets close enough I can sell. Although pricing takes a pretty big hit it looks like vs New Holland PA.


----------

